# finos



## uio

For some reason I don`t trust my engineering dictionary`s translation of "finos" as "fines."  Are my instincts right in this sentence...?

"...está predominantemente compuesto de grava y arena, o material más fino que tenga más del 10% de finos."

this is the translation that i don`t like:

"...is mostly made up of gravel and sand or fine material that has more than 10% of fines."


----------



## Bilma

This might help you.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=47593


----------



## uio

i don`t think my sentence is referring to the same idea as the other thread.  the example in the other thread refers to roofing, and mine is in reference to filling material for a mine waste dump to hold sterile material, and in the sentence i wrote above, it is describing the material placed for drainage purposes.


----------



## Berenguer

Maybe in this context can be used "thinner material"


----------



## Bilma

uio said:


> i don`t think my sentence is referring to the same idea as the other thread. the example in the other thread refers to roofing, and mine is in reference to filling material for a mine waste dump to hold sterile material, and in the sentence i wrote above, it is describing the material placed for drainage purposes.


 

Ok...Sorry I couldn't help


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:
Hay varias opciones en este link

teclea finos

saludos


----------



## lapachis8

... te da esto:


Fine coal / small coal / fines / crill / filler / undersize chips / sand dressing / fines for waterbound macadam / binder for waterbound macadam / 

saludos


----------



## alberto magnani

La grava y la arena tienen un diámetro de partícula que los clasifica y diferencia.
Una arena con 10% de finos significa que en su volumen/peso el 10% tiene un diámetro menor a su especificación


----------



## uio

ok, so the translation of 
"...está predominantemente compuesto de grava y arena, o material más fino que tenga más del 10% de finos."
could be:
"...is mostly made up of gravel and sand or fine material that has more than 10% of even finer filler material."  ​


----------



## rholt

I think the first one is more correct:
"...is mostly made up of gravel and sand or fine material that has more than 10% of fines."

Fines in the oilwell drilling and production area are generally considered to be <2 microns. I suppose it could vary for other areas.


----------

